# Population Genetics > Autosomal Genetics > Dodecad >  aDNA Reference Guide

## Jovialis

Here are the tiles, authors, and links to the studies I used to create aDNA (Dodecad K12b)

Genomic structure in Europeans dating back at least 36,200 years
Seguin-Orlando et al. 2014
https://www.science.org/doi/abs/10.1126/science.aaa0114

Genome flux and stasis in a five millennium transect of European prehistory
Gamba et al. 2014
https://www.nature.com/articles/ncomms6257

An early modern human from Romania with a recent Neanderthal ancestor
Fu et al. 2015
https://www.nature.com/articles/nature14558

Massive migration from the steppe was a source for Indo-European languages in Europe
Haak et al. 2015
https://www.nature.com/articles/nature14317

Genome-wide patterns of selection in 230 ancient Eurasians
Mathieson et al. 2015
https://www.nature.com/articles/nature16152

Population genomics of Bronze Age Eurasia
Allentoft et al. 2015
https://www.nature.com/articles/nature14507

Upper Palaeolithic genomes reveal deep roots of modern Eurasians
Jones et al. 2015
https://www.nature.com/articles/ncomms9912

Ancient genomes link early farmers from Atapuerca in Spain to modern-day Basques
Gunther et al. 2015
https://www.pnas.org/content/112/38/11917

Early Neolithic genomes from the eastern Fertile Crescent
Broushaki et al. 2016
https://www.science.org/doi/full/10.1126/science.aaf7943

The genetic history of Ice Age Europe
Fu et al. 2016
https://www.nature.com/articles/nature17993

The Demographic Development of the First Farmers in Anatolia
Kilinc et al. 2016
https://pubmed.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/27498567/

Genomic insights into the origin of farming in the ancient Near East
Lazaridis et al. 2016
https://www.nature.com/articles/nature19310

The Demographic Development of the First Farmers in Anatolia 


Omrak et al. 2016
https://www.sciencedirect.com/science/article/pii/S0960982216308508?via%3Dihub

Genomic signals of migration and continuity in Britain before the Anglo-Saxons
Martiniano et al. 2016
https://www.nature.com/articles/ncomms10326

Early farmers from across Europe directly descended from Neolithic Aegeans
Hofmanova et al. 2016
https://www.pnas.org/content/113/25/6886

The Neolithic Transition in the Baltic Was Not Driven by Admixture with Early European Farmers
Jones et al. 2017
https://www.sciencedirect.com/science/article/pii/S0960982216315421

Paleogenomic Evidence for Multi-generational Mixing between Neolithic Farmers and Mesolithic Hunter-Gatherers in the Lower Danube Basin
González-Fortes et al. 2017
https://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/pmc/articles/PMC5483232/

Genetic origins of the Minoans and Mycenaeans
Lazaridis et al. 2017
https://www.nature.com/articles/nature23310

Parallel palaeogenomic transects reveal complex genetic history of early European farmers
Lipson et al. 2017
https://www.nature.com/articles/nature24476

Ancestry and demography and descendants of Iron Age nomads of the Eurasian Steppe
Unterländer et al. 2017
https://www.nature.com/articles/ncomms14615

The population genomics of archaeological transition in west Iberia: Investigation of ancient substructure using imputation and haplotype-based methods
Martiniano et al. 2017
https://journals.plos.org/plosgenetics/article?id=10.1371/journal.pgen.1006852

Extensive Farming in Estonia Started through a Sex-Biased Migration from the Steppe
Saag et al. 2017
https://www.sciencedirect.com/science/article/pii/S0960982217307248?via%3Dihub

Ancient Egyptian mummy genomes suggest an increase of Sub-Saharan African ancestry in post-Roman periods
Schuenemann et al. 2017
https://www.nature.com/articles/ncomms15694

Four millennia of Iberian biomolecular prehistory illustrate the impact of prehistoric migrations at the far end of Eurasia
Valdiosera et al. 2018
https://www.pnas.org/content/115/13/3428

Ancient DNA from Chalcolithic Israel reveals the role of population mixture in cultural transformation
Harney et al. 2018
https://www.nature.com/articles/s41467-018-05649-9

The genomic history of southeastern Europe
Mathieson et al. 2018
https://www.nature.com/articles/nature25778

Population genomic analysis of elongated skulls reveals extensive female-biased immigration in Early Medieval Bavaria
Veeramah et al. 2018
https://www.pnas.org/content/115/13/3494

Pleistocene North African genomes link Near Eastern and sub-Saharan African human populations
Loosdrecht et al. 2018
https://pubmed.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/29545507/

Understanding 6th-century barbarian social organization and migration through paleogenomics
Amorim et al. 2018
https://www.nature.com/articles/s41467-018-06024-4

Ancient genomes suggest the eastern Pontic-Caspian steppe as the source of western Iron Age nomads
Krzewinska et al. 2018 (Oct)
https://www.science.org/doi/10.1126/sciadv.aat4457

Genomic and Strontium Isotope Variation Reveal Immigration Patterns in a Viking Age Town
Krzewinska et al. 2018 (Sept)
https://www.sciencedirect.com/science/article/pii/S0960982218308443

The Beaker phenomenon and the genomic transformation of northwest Europe
Olalde et al. 2018
https://www.nature.com/articles/nature25738

The first horse herders and the impact of early Bronze Age steppe expansions into Asia
Damgaard et al. 2018
https://www.science.org/lookup/doi/10.1126/science.aar7711

Genomic Analyses of Pre-European Conquest Human Remains from the Canary Islands Reveal Close Affinity to Modern North Africans
Rodríguez-Varela et al. 2018
https://www.cell.com/current-biology/comments/S0960-9822(17)31257-5

Population genomics of Mesolithic Scandinavia: Investigating early postglacial migration routes and high-latitude adaptation
Gunther et al. 2018
https://journals.plos.org/plosbiology/article?id=10.1371/journal.pbio.2003703

Ancient Fennoscandian genomes reveal origin and spread of Siberian ancestry in Europe
Lamnidis et al. 2018
https://www.nature.com/articles/s41467-018-07483-5

Interactions between earliest Linearbandkeramik farmers and central European hunter gatherers at the dawn of European Neolithization
Nikitin et al. 2019
https://www.nature.com/articles/s41598-019-56029-2

Ancient human genome-wide data from a 3000-year interval in the Caucasus corresponds with eco-geographic regions
Wang et al. 2019
https://www.nature.com/articles/s41467-018-08220-8

Megalithic tombs in western and northern Neolithic Europe were linked to a kindred society
Sánchez-Quinto et al. 2019
https://www.pnas.org/content/116/19/9469

A western route of prehistoric human migration from Africa into the Iberian Peninsula
González-Fortes et al. 2019
https://royalsocietypublishing.org/doi/10.1098/rspb.2018.2288

The genomic ancestry of the Scandinavian Battle Axe Culture people and their relation to the broader Corded Ware horizon
Malmström et al. 2019
https://royalsocietypublishing.org/doi/10.1098/rspb.2019.1528

The genetic history of admixture across inner Eurasia
Jeong et al. 2019
https://www.nature.com/articles/s41559-019-0878-2

The Arrival of Siberian Ancestry Connecting the Eastern Baltic to Uralic Speakers Further East
Saag et al. 2019
https://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/pmc/articles/PMC6544527/

Shifts in the Genetic Landscape of the Western Eurasian Steppe Associated with the Beginning and End of the Scythian Dominance
Jarve et al. 2019
https://www.sciencedirect.com/science/article/pii/S0960982219307122?via%3Dihub

Late Pleistocene human genome suggests a local origin for the first farmers of central Anatolia
Feldman et al. 2019 (Mar)
https://www.nature.com/articles/s41467-019-09209-7

Ancient DNA sheds light on the genetic origins of early Iron Age Philistines
Feldman et al. 2019 (Jul)
https://www.science.org/doi/10.1126/sciadv.aax0061

Ancient Rome: A genetic crossroads of Europe and the Mediterranean
Antonio et al. 2019
https://www.science.org/doi/abs/10.1126/science.aay6826

The genomic history of the Iberian Peninsula over the past 8000 years
Olalde et al. 2019
https://www.science.org/doi/abs/10.1126/science.aav4040

Ancient genomes indicate population replacement in Early Neolithic Britain
Brace et al. 2019
https://www.nature.com/articles/s41559-019-0871-9

The spread of steppe and Iranian-related ancestry in the islands of the western Mediterranean
Fernandes et al. 2020
https://www.nature.com/articles/s41559-020-1102-0

Ancient genomes reveal social and genetic structure of Late Neolithic Switzerland
Furtwängler et al. 2020
https://www.nature.com/articles/s41467-020-15560-x

Ancient genomes from present-day France unveil 7,000 years of its demographic history
Brace et al. 2020
https://www.pnas.org/content/117/23/12791

Genomic History of Neolithic to Bronze Age Anatolia, Northern Levant, and Southern Caucasus
Skourtanioti et al. 2020
https://www.sciencedirect.com/science/article/pii/S0092867420305092

Ancient genomes provide insights into family structure and the heredity of social status in the early Bronze Age of southeastern Europe
Zegarac et al. 2021
https://www.nature.com/articles/s41598-021-89090-x

The genomic history of the Aegean palatial civilizations
Clemente et al. 2021
https://www.sciencedirect.com/science/article/pii/S0092867421003706

The origin and legacy of the Etruscans through a 2,000-year archeogenomic time transect
Max Planck Institute 2021
https://www.ebi.ac.uk/ena/browser/view/PRJEB42866?show=reads

Variable kinship patterns in Neolithic Anatolia revealed by ancient genomes 


Yaka et al. 2021
https://www.sciencedirect.com/science/article/pii/S0960982221004231

Genome-scale sequencing and analysis of human, wolf, and bison DNA from 25,000-year-old sediment
Gelabert et al. 2021
https://www.sciencedirect.com/science/article/pii/S0960982221008186

Ancient genomes reveal structural shifts after the arrival of Steppe-related ancestry in the Italian Peninsula
Saupe et al. 2021
https://www.sciencedirect.com/science/article/pii/S0960982221005352

----------

